# Favorite Authors?



## Fly Caster (Jul 9, 2003)

Who are your favorite authors? My short list would include:

Iain Murray
Martyn Lloyd-Jones
Jerry Bridges
Jonathan Edwards
J.I. Packer

And, of course, John Piper.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 9, 2003)

Did I mention I like Saint Augustine


blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 9, 2003)

*Favorite Authors or at least the one's I keep coming ba*

John Calvin, Edward Fisher, Thomas Vincent, Thomas Boston, Jonathan Edwards, The Erskines, Charles Spurgeon, J. Gresham Machen, and Iain Murray. 
Augustine's pretty good too


----------



## cupotea (Jul 10, 2003)

I lean more twoard fiction, so my list is a bit different.

J. R. R. Tolkien
C. S. Lewis
Stephen King (gonna get flamed for that one. I can just feel it)
John Milton (poetry)


----------



## Craig (Jul 11, 2003)

Nora Roberts
Danielle Steel
Hillary Clinton
Michael Moore
T.D. Jakes
Tolkien

I threw Tolkien in for good measure :wr9: (I think that's a pic of Jack Van Impe

[Edited on 7-11-2003 by Craig]


----------



## andreas (Jul 11, 2003)

*authors*

Quote:Hillary Clinton
Hillary who?Anyone who endorses lesbians for the sake of a few votes is not worth reading.
andreas. 
:wr17:


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 12, 2003)

[quote:fecbfa88f3]Stephen King (gonna get flamed for that one. I can just feel it)[/quote:fecbfa88f3]Restraining. You saw it coming.

Spurgeon
Piper
Spurgeon
MacArthur
Spurgeon
Edwards
Spurgeon
Calvin
Spurgeon
Murphy
Spurgeon
Ryle (hehe, I almost wrote Ryrie, better than Stephen King though )
oh yea, and Spurgeon


----------



## blhowes (Jul 13, 2003)

Josh,
You had me going for a minute there.
Bob


----------



## CT292 (Jul 13, 2003)

1) John Calvin

2) Kenneth Gentry

3) C.H. Spurgeon

4) Robert Murray M'Cheyne

5) Samuel Rutherford

6) J.C. Ryle

7) John Bunyan

8) Greg Bahnsen

9) Thomas Boston

10) R.J. Rushdoony


----------



## doulosChristou (Jul 14, 2003)

Twenty Favorites:

Augustine, Martin Luther, Jonathan Edwards, Jeremiah Burroughs, John Bunyan, Augustus Toplady, William Cowper, J. C. Ryle, A. W. Pink, J. Merle D'Aubigne, J. A. Wylie, B. B. Warfield, D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, Douglas Moo, D. A. Carson, Moises Silva, Gary D. Long, James White, John Piper, and Wayne Grudem.




[Edited on 7-14-2003 by doulosChristou]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 14, 2003)

I tried to make a list 5 times and kept needing to change it. So I said, if I had a time machine, like in the old 50's movie, and I came back to get three books (sets), what three would I get beside taking my Bible?

Turretin 3 Volumes
Edwards' Works
Pilgrim's Progress

I would really hate it, but I think I would leave behind Owen. :sad:

There are others I would also be sad about - Augustine, Clark, Neal, Burroughs, Vos, Hodge(s), Gerstner, Dabney D'Aubigne, Gurnall, Watson, Warfield, Sibbes (!!), Perkins, Love, Ames, oh my, I would have to make a whole bunch of trips on my time machine!! :sad:

Maybe I could take them all on CD! Then all I would need is a big hard drive and a good laptop and lots of baterries! :biggrin:

[Edited on 7-14-2003 by webmaster]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 15, 2003)

Sproul, R. C.

Piper, John

Packer, J. I.

Lloyd-Jones, Martyn

and... Ahem...

Grace Livingston Hill
Lori Wick
Michael Phillips

and one of my very favorite authors whose works have shown a great deal of insight into the inner workings of humanity:

Geisel, Theodore


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 17, 2003)

John Calvin (anything written by him is good stuff  )
Martin Luther
Joel Beeke
RC Sproul
JI Packer
Alister McGrath


----------



## doulosChristou (Jul 17, 2003)

[quote:9b22a40256][i:9b22a40256]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:9b22a40256]
John Calvin (anything written by him is good stuff  )
Martin Luther
Joel Beeke
RC Sproul
JI Packer
Alister McGrath [/quote:9b22a40256] Interesting ... two reformers, one Dutch reformed, one Presbyterian, and two Anglicans. :roll:

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## twogunfighter (Jul 17, 2003)

John The Apostle
James The Apostle
John Bunyan
Abraham Kuyper
John Calvin
Jonathan Edwards
Doug Wilson
Junius Brutus
JRR Tolkien
CS Lewis
Robert Frost
Robert Louis Stevenson
David Hackworth
General Singlaub


[Edited on 7-17-2003 by twogunfighter]

[Edited on 7-17-2003 by twogunfighter]


----------



## twogunfighter (Jul 17, 2003)

*Authors whose books I hate without having actually read them*

:wr15:

Lori Wick
Tim Lahaye
The Piercing the Darkness dude
Any author recommended by Oprah
Tipper Gore
Al Gore
Hilary Clinton
Bill Maher
Gloria Steinem
Colin Powell

[Edited on 7-17-2003 by twogunfighter]


----------



## cupotea (Jul 17, 2003)

[quote:696b0709b9][i:696b0709b9]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:696b0709b9]

The Piercing the Darkness dude
[Edited on 7-17-2003 by twogunfighter] [/quote:696b0709b9]

I am ashamed to say that I actualy have a bunch of his books (Frank Peretti, btw), including an autographed copy of &quot;Prophet&quot; (Possibly even worse in theology than &quot;Piercing the Darkness&quot;... I dunno, when you get to a certian level of blasphemy, it is hard to judge degree). Go easy on me... I was 13 and didn't know any better. :no:


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 1, 2003)

My favorite writers:

Iain Murray

R.C. Sproul

John Hendryx

Wayne Grudem

Jonothan Edwards

Flannery O'Connor

Plato

Augustine

John Piper

Martin Luther

C.H. Spurgeon

J.I.Packer


----------



## Fly Caster (Aug 3, 2003)

It looks like Jonathan Edwards may be the overall favorite here?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, its so much fun answering this question. 

[b:2f380b99d4]Preachers/Pastoral Theologians[/b:2f380b99d4]
John Piper
Jonathan Edwards
Douglas Wilson
Charles Spurgeon

[b:2f380b99d4]Systematic/Historical/Biblical Theologians[/b:2f380b99d4]
John Frame
Charles Hodge
John Calvin
John Owen
Geerhardus Vos
Robert Reymond
Douglas Wilson

[b:2f380b99d4]Apologists/Philosophers[/b:2f380b99d4]
John Frame
Greg Bahnsen
Cornelius Van Til
Douglas Wilson
Douglas Jones

[b:2f380b99d4]OT/NT Scholars[/b:2f380b99d4]
Richard Pratt
O. Palmer Robertson
Meredith Kline
D. A. Carson

Its late, so I'm sure I'm leaving someone out, especially in that last category.

[Edited on 8-20-2003 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## TheologLC (Sep 2, 2003)

My favorites (in random order):

1. Watson
2. Bunyan
3. Piper
4. Sproul
5. Baxter
6. Owen
7. Manton
8. Calvin
9. Luther
10. Edwards
11. Gill
12. Burroughs
13. Ranew
14. Gurnall
15. Turrentin
16. Grudem
17. MacArthur
18. Chappell
19. Packer
20. Horton


----------



## Susan (Sep 2, 2003)

My favorites are:
Dr.Martyn Lloyd-Jones
J. C. Ryle
J. I. Packer
C. H. Spurgeon
Arthur Pink


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 3, 2003)

[quote:9e6bc03970][i:9e6bc03970]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:9e6bc03970]
John Calvin, Edward Fisher, Thomas Vincent, Thomas Boston, Jonathan Edwards, The Erskines, Charles Spurgeon, J. Gresham Machen, and Iain Murray. 
Augustine's pretty good too  [/quote:9e6bc03970]

I would like to add two more to my list. One is Samuel Zwemer, a reformed missionary to the Middle East early last century. His writing on Islam is sooooo good. Second is William Blakie. I have his Preachers of Scotland which is excellent and also recently got his book The inner life of Christ. Good stuff so far  

Puritan Sailor


----------



## James Ashworth (Sep 3, 2003)

Mine would be (and this isnt in order of preference):

Charles Spurgeon
John Piper
Samuel Rutherford (surprised no to have seen him on anyones list)
A W Pink
Francis Schaeffer
John Owen
Jonathon Edwards
William Hendriksen
Peter Masters
Matthew Henry
John Bunyan
James White
Joel Beeke
...if only Dr J Grier (not the guy who 'The Momentous Event') wrote books

...cant think of anymore right now


----------



## cupotea (Sep 5, 2003)

Heroes of the faith... 

Augustine 
John Calvin
Jonathan Edwards 
C. H. Spurgen

Men and women who inspire and shape my walk... 

C. H. Spurgen 
James White (www.aomin.org) 
C. C. Ryrie

I turn to when I need help in understanding the Scripture... 

Scofield got the ball rolling 
John N. Darby 
E. W. Bullinger 
R. C. Sproul 
Cornelius Stam 
Charles Welch 
John Gill


Aid in my devotion to God...

C. H. Spurgen 
John Bunyan
John Wesley 
A. W. Tozer

[Edited on 9-6-2003 by Scofield]


----------



## CT292 (Sep 5, 2003)

[b:4776da5470]James Ashworth wrote:[/b:4776da5470]

[quote:4776da5470]Samuel Rutherford (surprised not to have seen him on anyones list)[/quote:4776da5470]

Actually, I listed him in my July 13th list of authors. It appears that you and I and Spurgeon are the only fans of Samuel Rutherford.  

Colin


----------



## PASSION4TRUTH (Sep 12, 2003)

*flames for calvinist kid*

:wr30::wr30::wr30::wr42::wr42::wr6::wr6::wr6::flaming::thumbdown:

Stephen King? [yep, you get flamed for this one]


----------



## PASSION4TRUTH (Sep 12, 2003)

*is there room for two in the time machine?*

webmaster has a great idea, but Bill Gates needs to work on making those CD's hold more info. or make laptops cheaper or something. I just cannot part with Pilgrims Progress or Jonathan Edwards or Spurgeon. I would definitely feel bad about not letting Owen or Turretin guide me either. Wow, it would be hard to say, but I think I would just get in the time machine and go back to 1600-1700 and get all the Puritan stuff. 

My favorite present author is John Piper and John Frame. by the way, did anyone mention Brennan Manning?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 27, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but a few people have joined since then and I wanted to get some more thoughts. I like finding out which books people treasure the most.

Biblical Studies: 
Tremper Longman
Gleason Archer

Church History:
Mark Noll
George Marsden
Iain Murray

Theology:
Calvin
John Piper
(qualified) Michael Horton

Pastoral Ministry
John Macarthur
RL Dabney

Apologetics and Worldview
Bahnsen
Van Til
JP Moreland

Cultural Analysis
Doug Wilson/Jones
Peter Leithart
Rushdoony
Neil Postman


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 27, 2004)

Jacob:
Why did you "qualify" your Michael Horton pick?

Also, anyone have any comment on Brennan Manning?

My Picks:
CH Spurgeon
Calvin
Packer
Andrew Murray 
CFW Walther
Lloyd Jones
All PuritanBoard Posters


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 27, 2004)

Right now I am reading a TON of Kenneth Gentry.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 27, 2004)

Don't get me wrong--Horton is a phenomenal communicator and he ws the first person I turned to for Reformed theology. However, he goes overboard sometimes in warning people against "triumphalist" postmillennialism, postmillennialists adapting dispensational ideas of building a kingdom on earth (which is silly, I am against dispensationalism and the very notion that we aer similar is inane). As someone else on this board has said, he says nicer things about arminians than he does about theonomists. TO give him credit, however, he has admitted that theonomists put their money wehre their mouth is. And despite himself, he had a fictious debate between Mora List, Doug Gooder, and Theo Nomist, and he had theonomist actually winning the debate! I don't know if he would admit that, hwoever.

But again, his books on worship and Putting Amazing Back into Grace are top-nothc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2004)

My list includes:

R.L. Dabney
James H. Thornwell
John Calvin
Theodore Beza
Cornelius Van Til
J. Gresham Machen
John Knox
Thomas M'Crie
Matthew Poole
Matthew Henry
J.G. Vos
John Murray
Samuel Rutherford
Abraham Kuyper
Francis Schaeffer
Jim West
J.R.R. Tolkien
C.S. Lewis (fiction)
Stephen King
Agatha Christie
Michael Crichton
Tom Clancy
Jules Verne
James Herriot
John Donne
George Herbert
Robert Louis Stevenson
Daniel Defoe
J.M.H. D'Aubigne

[Edited on 28-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 28-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 28-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 27, 2004)

I like Calvin, Whitefield, and of course, Cotton Mather!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 27, 2004)

Isn't Brennan Manning a Roman Catholic member of some sort of monastic order (Franciscan I think)(???). I'm almost certain he is.

I like Rushdoony and Schaeffer for breaking down philosophical trends and showing how they impact culture -fascinating stuff. Schaeffer on the arts is the best I've yet seen -brilliant. His son Franky seems to be the perpetual malcontent from what I've seen.

Sproul for introducing me to Reformed theology (in laymans terms -yet forcing me to grow at the same time). I've not yet matured enough to speak about the big guys -Calvin, Turretin, Owen, etc. The little that I've read from each so far makes me lean towards Turretin.

Bahnsen for apologetics ...which I thought was pointless (in the face of post-modernism) till he showed me the necessity and Biblical injunction/imperative for Christians to even HAVE an apologetic. The little bit of Van Til that I've read has greatly influenced me here also (obviously). 

No offense y'all but every time I try to read Spurgeon I can never catch a good rhythm and feel like I could've spent my time better as it seems like he was just stating the obvious...maybe I'm just not getting the right stuff by him from his huge output(?)...

John Flavel's Mystery of Providence is probably my favorite puritan book so far.

Arthur Pink is pretty good for Scriptural insights. I like his stuff.

For 19th century authors, J.A. Wylie is really informative and totally vitriolic against Rome -I don't suppose that he would go over too well with too many folks nowadays because he's....."intolerant" -the unpardonable sin! I think my vocabulary increases exponentially every time I read him, he uses all kinds of great old words that force me to run to my Webster's to fully grasp what he's saying.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 27, 2004)

I forgot a few:

Non-Church Historian(s):
Paul Johnson

Poetry:
Edmund Spencer ****
John Milton
William Blake

Literature:
Tolkien
CS Lewis
GK Chesterton
Stephen Lawhead


----------



## caddy (Aug 8, 2006)

Matt

How does Turretin's work differ from Calvins ? I have Lane and Osborne's smaller _Institues_, but have NOT started it yet. I have heard a lot of good things about Turretin. 





> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I tried to make a list 5 times and kept needing to change it. So I said, if I had a time machine, like in the old 50's movie, and I came back to get three books (sets), what three would I get beside taking my Bible?
> 
> Turretin 3 Volumes
> ...


----------

